# New life spectrum "grow formula"



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

The label reads: guaranteed Analysis:

protein: 50% minimum
fat: 9% minimum
fiber: 5% maximum
ash: 9% maximum
moisture: 10% maximum
vitamin A: 8000 IU/KG minimum 
vitamin D: 450 IU/KG minimum
vitamin E: 200 IU/KG minimum

question for you guys is if the values are or aren't ideal for my herbivores Eretmodus Cyanotictus?

NLS claims it's for all fish species...what do you guys think?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

It is a good food.
The high protein content should really get your young ones growing fast along with frequent water changes.
You may want to switch over to a different food once they get older though.
If you want to stick with NLS go with the Cichlid formula or Community, I think it is the same.
If not there are other really good foods out there that would work for you.


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

I like the grow formula size, I thinks it's about half the size of the NLS cichlid formulas 1mm pellet. Do you guys know if the Cichlid formula comes in a smaller size than 1mm?


----------



## mandy89 (Jan 31, 2010)

my fish seem to like it alot besides a couple of them. For some reason they wont eat the pellets and I had to switch to flake food. The little ones like it, and it says its " supposed to help bring out their color better "


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

No doubt the NLS products make a impact on color and growth. I have always feed my fish NLS product and a friend of mine Brand X. My fish have more color, quicker growth rate and are frequently spawning. I am a happy camper! :thumb:


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

ssondubs said:


> I like the grow formula size, I thinks it's about half the size of the NLS cichlid formulas 1mm pellet. Do you guys know if the Cichlid formula comes in a smaller size than 1mm?


There's a small fish formula that comes in the same size pellet (0.35mm) as the growth formula. The difference is 34% protein in the small fish formula compared to 50% protein in the growth formula.


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

CrabbyMatty said:


> ssondubs said:
> 
> 
> > I like the grow formula size, I thinks it's about half the size of the NLS cichlid formulas 1mm pellet. Do you guys know if the Cichlid formula comes in a smaller size than 1mm?
> ...


I think the "grow" formula may have caused one of my Gobies to have a swollen abdomen! It may have too much protein. Is this bloat? I will be switching the stock in my 60 gallon to my new 135 gallon, I will be leaving the Gobie with the swollen tummy in the 60 to what happens, also switching to a NLS food with less protein.


----------

